

NSA Whistleblower: Everyone in US under virtual surveillance, all posts stored - mtgx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuET0kpHoyM

======
nickpinkston
Russia Today should be taken with a grain of salt right? Not saying this is
bad, but just wanted to throw that out there.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RT_(TV_network)#Objectivity>

